# New horse terrified to go into the stall?



## TheBayThoroughbred (16 November 2020)

Hi everyone,
On Saturday I brought home a new horse, a little bay Arabian. She was very nervous, and yesterday when I tied her up for the first time she worked herself into a proper sweat. Today she calmed down a lot, but I decided to try leading her into the stall. I'm happy for her to live out 24/7, but my farrier works on horses in their stalls in the winter for the lighting, and I have him in to do her feet on Thursday. She refused to go in, and ended up rearing up a few times. I even tried leading one of her new paddock friends in with her, but she refused to follow. I tried to be firm, but it honestly ended in her shaking and me in tears. She's displayed some dominant behaviour to me as well, and I am really worried I'm gonna ruin her or make her hate being handled, even though I try to be as gentle as I can.

Any advice on getting her in there? Or just helping her settle in general? She is happy out in the field, and for me to catch her, it is only when she is separated she gets upset.

Thanks guys


----------



## tiahatti (16 November 2020)

Have you spoken to her old owners about this? They may have some advice?


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 November 2020)

Do you know if she has ever been stabled? How old is she?


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (16 November 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Do you know if she has ever been stabled? How old is she?
		
Click to expand...

She's 9, so not at all a baby, and she has been kept stabled, when I first saw her she was in her stall. I messaged the old owner and she said she has never had a problem, but she could probably be tempted in by some feed. But honestly Willow (the horse!) was terrified, she acted like the stable was going to eat her! I'm sure my nerves didn't help, and I don't want her to have a bad experience. (although today was quite bad!)


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 November 2020)

Have you tried a different stable?

How are you handling her in general Arabs are very clever and sensitive they pick up on people's nerves and mood very quickly she may sense your worried and nervous, I have ridden and handled Arabs all my life and have 2 of my own and they are not always the easiest and often need confident people around them to keep them happy.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 November 2020)

You have only had her since Saturday and it's a strange place new owner it can be quite scary for some horses, I would start bringing her in when other horses are in so she doesn't feel so alone.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 November 2020)

Stop being gentle with her, change your mindset to matter of fact, so that she doesn't think there is a choice.  However, if she were my horse I would find an alternative place for the farrier to deal with her.  How big is her 'stall'?  In UK a stall is quite narrow where a horse would struggle to turn round, I am asuming that you mean something bigger than that but if it has a low roof, she could be objecting to that.


----------



## paddy555 (16 November 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Have you tried a different stable?

How are you handling her in general Arabs are very clever and sensitive they pick up on people's nerves and mood very quickly she may sense your worried and nervous, I have ridden and handled Arabs all my life and have 2 of my own and they are not always the easiest and often need confident people around them to keep them happy.
		
Click to expand...

this. I have had several arabs  and no way can you force them. Be as gentle as possible with her and cancel the farrier. She doesn't sound to be in a state to deal with him either inside or out plus it will take some of the pressure off yourself. 

give her a week to settle in and then start leading her around, take her from her friends, walk her and then put her back with them. Lead her around difficult places, through buildings if you can, over plastic,  through barrels, anywhere where she has to listen to you. Get her to start working with you. Then try leading her preferably into a different stable.. If she is displaying dominant behaviour to you then very quietly and calmly tell her to go back out of your space. Allow plenty of time and keep yourself totally calm. If she gets flustered you  just have to remain boringly calm and waiting for her to do as she is asked. 

It will take as long as it takes for her to respect you and realise there is no choice, see you are totally calm and to adjust to her new home and calm herself down. She will pick up on everything that you think and feel. If you are worried, she will be as well.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 November 2020)

paddy555 said:



			this. I have had several arabs  and no way can you force them. Be as gentle as possible with her and cancel the farrier. She doesn't sound to be in a state to deal with him either inside or out plus it will take some of the pressure off yourself.

give her a week to settle in and then start leading her around, take her from her friends, walk her and then put her back with them. Lead her around difficult places, through buildings if you can, over plastic,  through barrels, anywhere where she has to listen to you. Get her to start working with you. Then try leading her preferably into a different stable.. If she is displaying dominant behaviour to you then very quietly and calmly tell her to go back out of your space. Allow plenty of time and keep yourself totally calm. If she gets flustered you  just have to remain boringly calm and waiting for her to do as she is asked.

It will take as long as it takes for her to respect you and realise there is no choice, see you are totally calm and to adjust to her new home and calm herself down. She will pick up on everything that you think and feel. If you are worried, she will be as well.
		
Click to expand...

Your right I would take things slowly I find a lot of them don't cope with change well they like to be handled by the same person and get very attached.


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (16 November 2020)

paddy555 said:



			this. I have had several arabs  and no way can you force them. Be as gentle as possible with her and cancel the farrier. She doesn't sound to be in a state to deal with him either inside or out plus it will take some of the pressure off yourself.

give her a week to settle in and then start leading her around, take her from her friends, walk her and then put her back with them. Lead her around difficult places, through buildings if you can, over plastic,  through barrels, anywhere where she has to listen to you. Get her to start working with you. Then try leading her preferably into a different stable.. If she is displaying dominant behaviour to you then very quietly and calmly tell her to go back out of your space. Allow plenty of time and keep yourself totally calm. If she gets flustered you  just have to remain boringly calm and waiting for her to do as she is asked.

It will take as long as it takes for her to respect you and realise there is no choice, see you are totally calm and to adjust to her new home and calm herself down. She will pick up on everything that you think and feel. If you are worried, she will be as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for the advice! I know they are a sensitive and intelligent breed, and I don't want to just tell her off too sharply and have her dislike/not trust me. She is my first Arab, my last boy was a thoroughbred and cool as a cucumber, so I don't have a lot of experience with more sensitive horses. She is very sweet and kind natured, I don't think she is being naughty, more just nervous and not sure about her new human yet! I will cancel the farrier, and good point Pinkvboots, I think she could tell I was nervous and more begging her to listen than telling her what to do. 

I lunged her a little bit today and she was great, very responsive and cheerful, she mostly gets upset being tied up, but today she was a lot calmer than yesterday with that as well. 

I keep her at my home, not a big yard. There are 4 paddocks and a 2 stall stable with a hitching post and little grooming area. I have 2 shetlands and a big grey warmbloody thing, all retired. Because the stable is right in view of the paddocks, she keeps looking out over the fields, and yesterday she was really spooked by something out there. I think you're right about staying boringly calm, I was getting nervous, even though there are no time restraints right now and I'm on my own with her, I panicked after about the second hour of her being anxious and shoving me. 

I am sure I sound like a massive worry wart given it is only her second day! However, I know that Arabs especially don't forget things easily, and so I want to make sure we get off on a good start and I don't make her miss her old home and hate her new one!


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (16 November 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Stop being gentle with her, change your mindset to matter of fact, so that she doesn't think there is a choice.  However, if she were my horse I would find an alternative place for the farrier to deal with her.  How big is her 'stall'?  In UK a stall is quite narrow where a horse would struggle to turn round, I am asuming that you mean something bigger than that but if it has a low roof, she could be objecting to that.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point. I am in the UK but our stalls are bigger than most average ones I've seen, but there is a very low roof so it probably doesn't look so inviting. The farrier only asked because it will be dark by the time he gets to me, but I'll try to reschedule to when it is light in a few weeks, so hopefully by then she might be a bit more comfortable and have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (16 November 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Have you tried a different stable?

How are you handling her in general Arabs are very clever and sensitive they pick up on people's nerves and mood very quickly she may sense your worried and nervous, I have ridden and handled Arabs all my life and have 2 of my own and they are not always the easiest and often need confident people around them to keep them happy.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to be confident and gentle, I do think she probably could tell my true emotions though! I know she has a lovely temperament, but I think it's probably not as patient if she senses nerves. I took her in and tied her to the post, and groomed her a bit today. I then tried getting her into the stall, and she said no. I decided to lunge her for a bit, and then I hung out with her a little more, and we seemed to be pretty chilled, and she seemed happy after the tiny bit of work and chilling. I think my mistake was trying the stall again, by that point we were tired and I was getting flustered, so after about an hour of it I realised we weren't going to do anything other than stress each other out. Tomorrow I think I'll just chill with her for a little more, and try to build up a better relationship between us so that she isn't dealing with so many unknown things.


----------



## shamrock2021 (16 November 2020)

My horse was like that use lunge line a keep bringing him/her  out of the stable.


----------



## Trinket12 (16 November 2020)

I'd also check the stable for animals. Sugar suddenly started to refuse to go into the cross ties for tacking up, I found out there was a small family of racoons in the roof and she could hear the babies. We swapped sides for a bit and now they're grown up and left home, she'll happily go in either side  

Groundwork is also your friend, I had other issues with her leaving and going to her field when I first got her. After lots of groundwork, we have no problems (well hardly any ;-) )


----------



## paddy555 (16 November 2020)

I'm sure you will get on fine. You are lucky if she lives at your home. Think of her as a dog. Bring her up to the house and make a fuss of her. Take her for walks in hand as you would a dog. Let her have a really good look around your land then go further afield. Let her graze in hand on your walks. Find little things for her to do for eg. walking over difficult undergrowth, over something, up a bank so she can show you how clever she is. Teach her to mirror your movements out walking, stopping, backing etc The more you do that sort of thing the more she will bond and look to you. The more you give her to do the happier she will be to use her brain. 
Forget being flustered and stressed with her, think of taking her for walks as being fun. If she is not  keen on being tied up just hold the rope as you groom her. Teach her to be massaged (doesn't matter how well you do it) with her just standing loose. Any thing to get a bond with her. 

Do you have lots of lights on when you try to put her in her stable? Is she walking from outside daylight into a darker stable. If so rig up a few more lights to start with to make the stable easier for her. 

As Pinkyboots said they do get attached to their owner so to her this may well be a massive change in her life far more than for some less sensitive horses who aren't as bothered and will happily fit in anywhere.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 November 2020)

You will be fine she just sounds typical of Arab in a new environment just take it slow she needs to trust you which will take time, just keep bringing her in groom walk her around lunge her just basically spend time with her she will settle, I find most of them like being fussed and thrive on it I know my 2 do they are also kept at home and they are constantly looking where I am.

Where abouts are you? And what is her breeding and registered name if you don't mind me asking I would love to know! There breed lines fascinate me my 2 are very similarly breed they have the same grandad Balaton, they are polish Russian bred one of mine came from the Round oak stud in Windsor they breed some lovely Arabs


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (17 November 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			You will be fine she just sounds typical of Arab in a new environment just take it slow she needs to trust you which will take time, just keep bringing her in groom walk her around lunge her just basically spend time with her she will settle, I find most of them like being fussed and thrive on it I know my 2 do they are also kept at home and they are constantly looking where I am.

Where abouts are you? And what is her breeding and registered name if you don't mind me asking I would love to know! There breed lines fascinate me my 2 are very similarly breed they have the same grandad Balaton, they are polish Russian bred one of mine came from the Round oak stud in Windsor they breed some lovely Arabs
		
Click to expand...

Ohh I haven't heard of them, but I live near Windsor! My girl is from Combe Farm down in Devon, she is by CF Kossack and CF Winnie, and she's such a little stunner! I believe Kossack is Polish, I agree the breeding was fascinating. I couldn't believe when I looked in her passport and I could see her lines all the way back to the 1930s! I know Winnie is Polish, both mum and dad are related to Holly Blue, their foundation mare. Winnie is by Wermut, a Polish arab, so I do believe my girl is mostly Polish, and I know the lines go back to Argos. I don't pretend to know much about breeding, but I have spent many an evening scouring the internet for photos of grandparents and great grand parents!

I looked up Balaton, WHAT a beauty! I am sure yours are something to look at for sure!


----------



## welshpony216 (17 November 2020)

Take it slow, one step, 1 slice of carrot, every day. When you finally get in the stall, LOTS OF TREATS AND PATS. Make all the good things happen in his stall, food, back scratch, pats.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 November 2020)

TheBayThoroughbred said:



			Ohh I haven't heard of them, but I live near Windsor! My girl is from Combe Farm down in Devon, she is by CF Kossack and CF Winnie, and she's such a little stunner! I believe Kossack is Polish, I agree the breeding was fascinating. I couldn't believe when I looked in her passport and I could see her lines all the way back to the 1930s! I know Winnie is Polish, both mum and dad are related to Holly Blue, their foundation mare. Winnie is by Wermut, a Polish arab, so I do believe my girl is mostly Polish, and I know the lines go back to Argos. I don't pretend to know much about breeding, but I have spent many an evening scouring the internet for photos of grandparents and great grand parents!

I looked up Balaton, WHAT a beauty! I am sure yours are something to look at for sure!
		
Click to expand...

He breeds lovely horses at combe farm I have always wanted to have a visit it's quite far from me I am in Hertfordshire, I will try and find your mare on there website try and post some pictures of her I would live to see her.

Round oak is in Egham have a look on there website my horse is Roe Arabi he was one of the first ones bred his 16 now, my other horse is (Louis) PS Legacys Picasso his 15 they are both bay they look very similar I will try and put some pictures on.

What are you planning on doing with your mare?


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 November 2020)




----------



## Pinkvboots (17 November 2020)




----------



## Pinkvboots (17 November 2020)




----------



## paddy555 (17 November 2020)

lovely mare but a small world. One of mine came from Coombe Farm he was White Phantom on all breeds. A very difficult horse who I took as a 5yo on his way to Potters.  

My others were more my type being Sun Fari, Brigadier Gold both on all breeds and Argon by Magic Argosy.


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (17 November 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



View attachment 59171
View attachment 59170

Click to expand...

Wow, what incredible beauties. There is something so magical about a shining Arabain, although I do love seeing those fluffy ears yours have! Did you compete them in anything? Roe Arabi is just divine looking!

I believe I've attached photos of my girl, she's a bay as well! She's never been seriously schooled, so I'd like to bring her on a bit and see if we can't get a bit of dressage under our belt, she's a fantastic mover. My last boy would jump anything in front of him but going in an outline was a nightmare! She's quite scopey as well, so I guess mostly just spend some time with her and see if there's anything we both enjoy together. Mostly she's just very pretty to look at, and I can't wait to take her hacking in Windsor Great Park!


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (17 November 2020)

paddy555 said:



			I'm sure you will get on fine. You are lucky if she lives at your home. Think of her as a dog. Bring her up to the house and make a fuss of her. Take her for walks in hand as you would a dog. Let her have a really good look around your land then go further afield. Let her graze in hand on your walks. Find little things for her to do for eg. walking over difficult undergrowth, over something, up a bank so she can show you how clever she is. Teach her to mirror your movements out walking, stopping, backing etc The more you do that sort of thing the more she will bond and look to you. The more you give her to do the happier she will be to use her brain.
Forget being flustered and stressed with her, think of taking her for walks as being fun. If she is not  keen on being tied up just hold the rope as you groom her. Teach her to be massaged (doesn't matter how well you do it) with her just standing loose. Any thing to get a bond with her.

Do you have lots of lights on when you try to put her in her stable? Is she walking from outside daylight into a darker stable. If so rig up a few more lights to start with to make the stable easier for her.

As Pinkyboots said they do get attached to their owner so to her this may well be a massive change in her life far more than for some less sensitive horses who aren't as bothered and will happily fit in anywhere.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for this advice as well, I wanted to test it out today and it seemed to go nicely. I set up a little broomstick and spare tire obstacle course which we trotted around, just on the lead rope, and she absolutely loved it. She had a few little looks at the water I led her through (which was really just a giant puddle), but walked right through. Interestingly, she seems to really take to working, far more than being tied up and cuddled! I'm hoping with time that part will come, I am sure she is still a bit confused and missing her old home, but hopefully the groundwork will help her realise I'm a fun mum to have, really! 

And I'm not at all surprised yours is also Combe, they seem to have had a big influence in the UK's Arabian scene. Did you manage to work through those troubles with him? I know from seeing my girl there that she is so sweet natured, even the vet commented on it! But I do know all Arabs are sensitive, and she is definitely letting me know that she's not totally settled yet!


----------



## paddy555 (17 November 2020)

Stunning pic of you and her. Madly jealous, she looks so kind. I think you are going to have a wonderful time together. 
No, sadly my horse from Coombe didn't work through his troubles. He came at 5 and stayed here until he was PTS earlier this year aged 25.He did have a happy life here.  I would have like to have had him as a foal and things may have gone better. I bought him as I couldn't bear to see a 5yo go to Potters to be killed. If he had been PTS at his earlier home I would probably have accepted it. He was very highly strung and Potters would have totally terrified  him.


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (17 November 2020)

paddy555 said:



			Stunning pic of you and her. Madly jealous, she looks so kind. I think you are going to have a wonderful time together.
No, sadly my horse from Coombe didn't work through his troubles. He came at 5 and stayed here until he was PTS earlier this year aged 25.He did have a happy life here.  I would have like to have had him as a foal and things may have gone better. I bought him as I couldn't bear to see a 5yo go to Potters to be killed. If he had been PTS at his earlier home I would probably have accepted it. He was very highly strung and Potters would have totally terrified  him.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not me! Just promotional photos from one of their open days a few years ago, she is way fluffier than that now thanks to winter! I'm hoping to get some nice photos this summer, a friend does some amateur photography and I'd love to have us there together (she will be far prettier than me though!). 

That is quite sad to hear, but it is wonderful that you gave him a good life, even if it wasn't everything you'd wanted. I'm sorry for your loss, though. Did he come straight from Combe? I had no idea they sent theirs to Potters, although I don't know a lot about studs, maybe it's the only way. I couldn't imagine my one standing still for a moment in those holding pens, I think she would eat the meat man herself! I am probably more sentimental than the average horsey person, but I wanted my last boy to have a decent ending in his home field, not far away. You were right to try and bring him on I think, and good on you for sticking with it, you certainly are an example of patience!


----------



## paddy555 (17 November 2020)

TheBayThoroughbred said:



			Unfortunately not me! Just promotional photos from one of their open days a few years ago, she is way fluffier than that now thanks to winter! I'm hoping to get some nice photos this summer, a friend does some amateur photography and I'd love to have us there together (she will be far prettier than me though!).

That is quite sad to hear, but it is wonderful that you gave him a good life, even if it wasn't everything you'd wanted. I'm sorry for your loss, though. Did he come straight from Combe? I had no idea they sent theirs to Potters, although I don't know a lot about studs, maybe it's the only way. I couldn't imagine my one standing still for a moment in those holding pens, I think she would eat the meat man herself! I am probably more sentimental than the average horsey person, but I wanted my last boy to have a decent ending in his home field, not far away. You were right to try and bring him on I think, and good on you for sticking with it, you certainly are an example of patience!
		
Click to expand...

thanks.  he was bought from Coombe on one of their open days as a 6m old foal. I knew the home he went to. He was very unhappy for a lot of reasons (very long story) I rang Potters and asked the max they would pay for him. It was a lousy £300.
When he came you couldn't go any further back than his shoulder. He flew at you and he really meant it. 

I knew he probably wouldn't be rideable his previous home had already tried but we did give him a good life which is all that really mattered. 

Have you seen the  newspaper coverage of the lady who was murdered at Coombe. Lovely pic of her holding a grey. Just so terribly sad.. .


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 November 2020)

TheBayThoroughbred said:



			Wow, what incredible beauties. There is something so magical about a shining Arabain, although I do love seeing those fluffy ears yours have! Did you compete them in anything? Roe Arabi is just divine looking!

I believe I've attached photos of my girl, she's a bay as well! She's never been seriously schooled, so I'd like to bring her on a bit and see if we can't get a bit of dressage under our belt, she's a fantastic mover. My last boy would jump anything in front of him but going in an outline was a nightmare! She's quite scopey as well, so I guess mostly just spend some time with her and see if there's anything we both enjoy together. Mostly she's just very pretty to look at, and I can't wait to take her hacking in Windsor Great Park! 
	View attachment 59205
View attachment 59206

Click to expand...

She is just lovely I love bay Arabs she is very light like Arabi he almost looks like a dun in the summer.

I used to do in hand and ridden shows with them not done much with them in the last few years though, I should really get them out again they both school really nicely.

Hopefully if there are some shows next year you should try and get her to a few I think she would do really well, they have started doing more stuff for amateurs now which is good as there are a lot of good pro's that ride Arabs so competition is tough.


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 November 2020)

paddy555 said:



			thanks.  he was bought from Coombe on one of their open days as a 6m old foal. I knew the home he went to. He was very unhappy for a lot of reasons (very long story) I rang Potters and asked the max they would pay for him. It was a lousy £300.
When he came you couldn't go any further back than his shoulder. He flew at you and he really meant it.

I knew he probably wouldn't be rideable his previous home had already tried but we did give him a good life which is all that really mattered.

Have you seen the  newspaper coverage of the lady who was murdered at Coombe. Lovely pic of her holding a grey. Just so terribly sad.. .
		
Click to expand...

Omg what a sad story I am so glad you managed to save him, I have known a few screwed up Arabs over the years just being in the wrong home for a short while can cause so much damage to some of them, Arabi is really sensitive he doesn't like strangers much I know in the wrong hands he could potentially be a problem he will be with me forever so will Louis.

I did read about the lady that was murdered it was very sad a friend sent me a link about it some time ago.


----------



## frazbertos (10 January 2021)

TheBayThoroughbred said:



			Thank you so much for this advice as well, I wanted to test it out today and it seemed to go nicely. I set up a little broomstick and spare tire obstacle course which we trotted around, just on the lead rope, and she absolutely loved it. She had a few little looks at the water I led her through (which was really just a giant puddle), but walked right through. Interestingly, she seems to really take to working, far more than being tied up and cuddled! I'm hoping with time that part will come, I am sure she is still a bit confused and missing her old home, but hopefully the groundwork will help her realise I'm a fun mum to have, really!

And I'm not at all surprised yours is also Combe, they seem to have had a big influence in the UK's Arabian scene. Did you manage to work through those troubles with him? I know from seeing my girl there that she is so sweet natured, even the vet commented on it! But I do know all Arabs are sensitive, and she is definitely letting me know that she's not totally settled yet!
		
Click to expand...


Hey, just wondered how you got on with Willow ?


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 January 2021)

Yes it would be nice to hear how you are both getting on


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 January 2021)

paddy555 said:



			Stunning pic of you and her. Madly jealous, she looks so kind. I think you are going to have a wonderful time together.
No, sadly my horse from Coombe didn't work through his troubles. He came at 5 and stayed here until he was PTS earlier this year aged 25.He did have a happy life here.  I would have like to have had him as a foal and things may have gone better. I bought him as I couldn't bear to see a 5yo go to Potters to be killed. If he had been PTS at his earlier home I would probably have accepted it. He was very highly strung and Potters would have totally terrified  him.
		
Click to expand...

How sad but how kind of you too


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 January 2021)

paddy555 said:



			thanks.  he was bought from Coombe on one of their open days as a 6m old foal. I knew the home he went to. He was very unhappy for a lot of reasons (very long story) I rang Potters and asked the max they would pay for him. It was a lousy £300.
When he came you couldn't go any further back than his shoulder. He flew at you and he really meant it.

I knew he probably wouldn't be rideable his previous home had already tried but we did give him a good life which is all that really mattered.

Have you seen the  newspaper coverage of the lady who was murdered at Coombe. Lovely pic of her holding a grey. Just so terribly sad.. .
		
Click to expand...

You did well then 20 years or so ago, no facebook or mobiles. Amazing what the old networks were like. Ours was the village shop, I used to pop in for fags and milk and come our an hour later knowing everything and them having my full itinerary of what I had done who had visited etc.... they were a double act and so clever st getting information.....if you did not go in for a week or so they would hold your post lol so you had to go in


----------



## paddy555 (22 January 2021)

Gingerwitch said:



			You did well then 20 years or so ago, no facebook or mobiles. Amazing what the old networks were like. Ours was the village shop, I used to pop in for fags and milk and come our an hour later knowing everything and them having my full itinerary of what I had done who had visited etc.... they were a double act and so clever st getting information.....if you did not go in for a week or so they would hold your post lol so you had to go in
		
Click to expand...



I am so old I used to ride my arab (not the above one) to the village store, bang on the door with my stick,  hand over my shopping bag, a list and a note. A few minutes later shopping and change would arrive back outside and I hadn't even had to get off.


----------



## TheBayThoroughbred (8 February 2021)

frazbertos said:



			Hey, just wondered how you got on with Willow ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to completely abandon this thread, my password was saved on my old computer and I only just got in now! Whoever assumes young people are good with technology haven't met me!  Unfortunately she ended up going back to Combe, she really settled in terribly and was a changed horse, even they were shocked. We all agreed in the end it was best for her to go back where they may be able to find a better suited home. I think she missed a big herd, and shes the first Arab I've ever had and I'd hate her to miss out on a lovely life from my inexperience! She was a lovely horse, but better for everyone I think.  On to finding an Arab I can ride into the town-that sounds so brilliant paddy555!


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 February 2021)

TheBayThoroughbred said:



			Sorry to completely abandon this thread, my password was saved on my old computer and I only just got in now! Whoever assumes young people are good with technology haven't met me!  Unfortunately she ended up going back to Combe, she really settled in terribly and was a changed horse, even they were shocked. We all agreed in the end it was best for her to go back where they may be able to find a better suited home. I think she missed a big herd, and shes the first Arab I've ever had and I'd hate her to miss out on a lovely life from my inexperience! She was a lovely horse, but better for everyone I think.  On to finding an Arab I can ride into the town-that sounds so brilliant paddy555!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you manage to find one have you looked on Arabian lines?


----------



## frazbertos (4 March 2021)

TheBayThoroughbred said:



			Sorry to completely abandon this thread, my password was saved on my old computer and I only just got in now! Whoever assumes young people are good with technology haven't met me!  Unfortunately she ended up going back to Combe, she really settled in terribly and was a changed horse, even they were shocked. We all agreed in the end it was best for her to go back where they may be able to find a better suited home. I think she missed a big herd, and shes the first Arab I've ever had and I'd hate her to miss out on a lovely life from my inexperience! She was a lovely horse, but better for everyone I think.  On to finding an Arab I can ride into the town-that sounds so brilliant paddy555!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear it didnt work out with Willow- i saw her and heard good things about her


----------

